# Did You Ever Buy A Mattress Online, and Have It Mailed To You?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2017)

I keep hearing commercials on the radio for Casper mattresses, where you order them online and they send them to you in a box.  I peeked at their website for a minute, and they have different models and none of them are cheap.

I can't imagine getting any kind of mattress in the mail except for maybe an air mattress.  I wouldn't want to order something like that online anyway, because I like to lie on it in the store and choose which one feels best before I buy it.  They say you can test it and return it easily, and I think for free, but to me that would still be too much of a hassle.

Did you ever or would you buy something like a mattress online and receive it in the mail?  fftobed:


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 26, 2017)

I've seen that commercial. If I were interested, yes, I would order one delivered.

I haven't tried a foam mattress yet that I liked better than the mattress I have, though.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 26, 2017)

No not for me!. I will order online from Mattress Mack here in Houston next time I need one and it will be delivered the same day I order it!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 26, 2017)

I have. When Tempurpedic's patent expired, a lot of the employees left and formed their own companies, so what you get is a mattress that's very much like a Tempurpedic at far less cost. I did a lot of research first, and read the reviews. What I especially liked is the guarantee that you can sleep on it for 100 nights and if it's not to your liking, say so, get a refund and donate it to a charity. Among the very few people who didn't like it, ALL of them said they got their refund immediately, no questions asked, and it was either picked up or they were told to donate it to a charity, such as a shelter. This, or a very similar, guarantee is offered by all the online mattress companies. I chose Tuft & Needle's mattress more than two years ago. The big surprise to me was that when it arrived it was in a small box, and I needed no help in opening it, getting it onto the bed. You can either use a platform or keep the box spring that you already have and put it on top of that. No question that it's the best mattress I've ever had and would never go back to a standard mattress. I haven't got up in the morning stiff or sore or aching since I've had it.

There are a lot of these companies now, Lull, Casper, Tuft & Needle and others. A comparable mattress if you're leery of buying online is Serta's iSleep. I know it's a good one because when I dog sit, it's the mattress on the bed I use while I'm there. The price, however, is steep.


----------



## exwisehe (Oct 26, 2017)

I also have.  About 5 years ago when I was having some back issues, I decided to do research on mattresses. I came to the conclusion that I wanted to purchase a latex mattress, which is all natural and no chemicals of any kind.

So I did what probably was a little chancy.  I began to look online.  Finally I decided on one on ebay. (I know - don't go very often).  Well, long story short, when I inquired about one, I began to talk to a lady who sells on ebay only, and she was very informed.  She called me a couple of times, she was very thorough and had spent years and years dealing in mattresses.  

She told me all about how she had her mattresses manufactured, where they grew the trees where the sap comes from, etc  Well, I was impressed.  They are made from milk sap from South East Asian rubber trees. They then create latex, breathable, elastic surface that conforms to the body, relieving pressure. The are 100% hypoallergenic, and naturally resistant to dust mites, mold and mildew.  Since I had some allergy problems, that was interesting to me.

Well, I finally decided to go with it. (it was $800 then, but is more probably now). It has worked out great.  No more back problems.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 26, 2017)

I couldn't do it. I have seen the ads too.  We are giving up old beds as we move and I need two new ones where we're going.  I went to the local mattress store and spent an hour talking to the salesperson and trying out all the beds.  Neither DH, nor I, like the foam ones but I did find one I liked - and could afford!  Some of them are pretty fancy and some of the box springs come loaded with electronics!  Ah, things have changed!  

Although I could have ordered the sets directly from the manufacturer, online, I called them and asked if they had vendors in the area.  They couldn't guarantee inventory and as I could see a list online and called the nearest one.  Most shops will re-name a series but the manager recognized the one I wanted and I was able to order over the phone.  The sets being queen sized I knew we would not be able to maneuver them ourselves and scheduled delivery for when I'll be there in a week or so.  

Several friends have ordered organic mattresses and have said they seem to compress faster they the mainstream ones.  Pillow topped ones seem to develop body indentations - I noticed that at a recent hotel stay.  I ended up with some kind of "hybrid" so we'll see how it goes.  The ones we have now are 16 years old so....its time.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2017)

exwisehe said:


> I also have.  About 5 years ago when I was having some back issues, I decided to do research on mattresses. I came to the conclusion that I wanted to purchase a latex mattress, which is all natural and no chemicals of any kind.
> 
> So I did what probably was a little chancy.  I began to look online.  Finally I decided on one on ebay. (I know - don't go very often).  Well, long story short, when I inquired about one, I began to talk to a lady who sells on ebay only, and she was very informed.  She called me a couple of times, she was very thorough and had spent years and years dealing in mattresses.
> 
> ...



I did the same research into the latex you did Exwishe! It sounds great but the price was very high. I'm glad it worked out for you; I had a feeling it would be ideal.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 26, 2017)

My chiropractor recommended the Casper to me-said it`s a great mattress for back and hips and that he and his wife love theirs. So we will be ordering one soon-but I won`t say that I`m not a little nervous about it.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 26, 2017)

I hadan't slept in a bed in quite a few years, but in recent months I got tired of the recliner and opted to try a bed that reclines.  I bought an inexpensive reclining bed followed by a memory foam mattress.  First night on that mattress, I couldn't tear myself out of that bed followed by more long days of relaxing on that mattress of which I purchased via Amazon.  Best purchase I made in years


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2017)

I guess I didn't know for sure that the Casper was all foam like the Tempurpedic beds.  I tried the foam ones in the stores and didn't think I'd like them.  I know someone who said one was not supportive enough and hard to get out of, and another firmer one he bought was so stiff, it was like lying on a board, no give at all.  The mattress I liked best that we had many years ago was a Serta, that was in the good ol' days when you could easily flip it for even wear.  It was nice and light too, even though it was king sized, I had no problems flipping or rotating it when I was making the bed.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 26, 2017)

I had some photos of my unboxing the mattress, but, I can't find them, I think I deleted them after showing to my daughter and a few friends, but, heres what the casper looks like.  BTW, I payed way less for my mattress after viewing many on Amazon and mine has the cooling layer.  I think if I had to pay more, I might want to try it out at a store too, but, I paid under $250 for a full, though it wasn't a casper, but, I'm loving what I have.   There are levels of firmness and the thickness goes up as high as 14 inches.






Not everyone has an easy time of it.  LOL!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2017)

exwisehe said:


> I also have.  About 5 years ago when I was having some back issues, I decided to do research on mattresses. I came to the conclusion that I wanted to purchase a latex mattress, which is all natural and no chemicals of any kind. ...
> 
> Well, I finally decided to go with it. (it was $800 then, but is more probably now). It has worked out great.  No more back problems.


I always wanted to try a latex mattress but the price was so high, and I hate returning things like that.  They used to be more popular years ago (like 60 years ). I had one when I was growing up and never found one as good since.  No one carries them in stock, so I see why you would order online.   The main complaint in the reviews was the rubber smell, but that never bothered me.  Glad to hear you like it.  I may still try one next time around.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 26, 2017)

My daughter owns one and loves it.    So much so, several of her friends have bought them and love them also.     Perhaps it’s a millennial thing?


----------



## AprilT (Oct 27, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> My daughter owns one and loves it.    So much so, several of her friends have bought them and love them also.     Perhaps it’s a millennial thing?



I am hardly a millennial.  .  

Neither are these folks.











Three generations


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 27, 2017)

I bought my last mattress online, and I haven't regretted it for a minute.

Shopping in all the stores that sell mattresses, I was never offered a choice that wasn't either firm or extra-firm. I didn't want either of those choices.

I like a nice soft mattress so I went online and bought one. As always when making online purchases, I spent a lot of time on due diligence, read all the reviews and every article I could find on soft mattresses. I shopped for a long time and finally bought what seemed like the best choice. It's soft and comfy and snuggly, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 29, 2017)

I sort of have.
I bought my mattress in pieces, all online.
The base is a firm latex.
It was to firm, so I bought a memory foam topper - in a resourceful way.
The latex is queen.  I bought a full size memory foam topper and some upholstery foam in the same thickness and density (3", 5#).
I put the mem foam sideways over the latex.  I put it where my shoulders and hips are.   I cut the excess off with a serrated bread knife.  I put the uphostery foam where the mem. foam wasn't.  Trimmed it as well.
I hold it all together with a mattress cover (not sure this is needed).
It's been over 5 yrs.  The mem foam needs to be replaced.  The prices have gone up.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 2, 2017)

No and I never would. I have to lay on a mattress and see how it feels. Also if something is wrong with it, it might be a pain to send it back unless it can be returned to the company's brick and mortar store. I've been trying out tempurpedic mattresses and to my surprise some of them are hard and very uncomfortable.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Jan 9, 2018)

Three times. All have been the Foam Mattress off Overstock. First two we got rid of when moving, Third we have now. I read all reviews and star ratings and go from there. But that is how I buy most things.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes we have, though it was not a Casper.   We ordered a memory foam mattress online for our RV.  The RV came with a horrible mattress on a non-standard size bed.   It was fairly simple to order a weird size that we needed and the mattress is very comfortable.   We would do so again.


----------



## Senex (Feb 25, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I keep hearing commercials on the radio for Casper mattresses, where you order them online and they send them to you in a box.  I peeked at their website for a minute, and they have different models and none of them are cheap.
> 
> I can't imagine getting any kind of mattress in the mail except for maybe an air mattress.  I wouldn't want to order something like that online anyway, because I like to lie on it in the store and choose which one feels best before I buy it.  They say you can test it and return it easily, and I think for free, but to me that would still be too much of a hassle.
> 
> Did you ever or would you buy something like a mattress online and receive it in the mail?  fftobed:



I got my entire bed (piece by piece) either from the BrylaneHome catalog, or off the internet. Both my 'feather bed pads', memory foam mattress pad, and mattress protector came from BrylaneHome. My pillow, chenille pillow cases, silk sheets, and flannel blanket came from the Internet. Only thing I got local (Target, Walmart, etc.) was a comforter, cotton sateen sheets, thermoweave blanket, and 4-inch thick queen-size foam mattress.


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Got one online from Wal-Mart. Memory Foam.  Didn't want to spend a lot on it because it was going in the guest room {don't want our guests getting to comfortable}. I think it was under $200.  

It arrived via Courier and I swear it came in a box 2 x 2 x 2.  My first thought was WT...  How could a double mattress fit in an envelope??

Well it did.  As soon as I got it out it sprung open.  We've had it for about 6 months now and I've slept on it a couple of times and it's not that bad.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 25, 2018)

But who takes away your old mattress?


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> But who takes away your old mattress?



Threw it in the back of the truck and took it to our Township Landfill.  $10 disposal fee.


----------



## Senex (Feb 25, 2018)

For them that have no truck, look in your 'Yellow Pages' under 'hauling', or Google your city+mattress disposal.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2018)

No, I've never bought a mattress online and would not.  I like to try them out at the store.  I've seen a new mattress ad on tv for a Purple Mattress.  I don't know what it is, though.  lol


----------



## Temperance (Feb 28, 2018)

Personally, I have not but my daughter did about a month ago and is very happy with what she got.  Believe it's a Lull, and she has 100 days to try it out, if not pleased can return for full refund.  This past weekend I went and purchased a new Beautyrest mattres, it's cost was double for what my daughter paid for hers.  I to hav x number of days and if unhappy can return it.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 28, 2018)

Never have..last one we bought we both went to the store and laid on it..I had to have something for my hip pain. We ended up getting the hardest cheapest one in the store...LOL.

The last of a dying breed...but my hip hasn't bothered me in a long time.


----------

